# Massey Ferguson 230 bucket not working



## jloechli (Jul 21, 2021)

I bought a MF 230 with a MF 232 bucket in January and the bucket was working. I got a back blade for it and had issues getting the 3pt hitch to work but finally figured out the selector valve below the seat had to be pointing up to work the 3pt hitch. Now when I put the valve setting back to the original position I can't get the bucket to work. Any ideas?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello jloechli, welcome to the forum.

The selector valve may have a neutral position? Maybe you put it in neutral when you reset it? Or maybe you've got it stuck between positions? Check it out.

Most likely the valve is screwed up. Take it apart and see what you can do, or take it to a hydraulics shop for repairs. .


----------



## jloechli (Jul 21, 2021)

HarveyW said:


> Hello jloechli, welcome to the forum.
> 
> The selector valve may have a neutral position? Maybe you put it in neutral when you reset it? Or maybe you've got it stuck between positions? Check it out.
> 
> Most likely the valve is screwed up. Take it apart and see what you can do, or take it to a hydraulics shop for repairs. .


Hi HarveyW and thanks for the reply,

My Brother-in-law took the valve off and checked for hydraulic fluid flow with the tractor turning over and there isn't any flow unless the 3 pt hitch is being moved. I'm wondering if I need to have the position control set to constant flow?


----------



## MF231/232 (Mar 9, 2021)

This helped me:









Problems with MF 231 hydraulic valve selector


Hi , Please I am having problems alternating between my front loader 2346QT bush hog and my rotary cutter Titan 1400 series on my MF 231 tractor, I do not know how to position the Draft control to use the lift , or the position control. I cannot operate the loader even when I switch the...




www.tractorforum.com





long story short, on mine, the 3 point has to be raised fully, constrain mmm mint pumping mode selected(all the way towards rear), then the selector valve turned to select the front end loader. 

I acquired mine back in November and so far the main issues I’ve had with mine are operator error!


----------



## jloechli (Jul 21, 2021)

MF231/232 said:


> This helped me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help. bucket is working with diverter valve pointed back and draft and position levers up.


----------



## MF231/232 (Mar 9, 2021)

No problem, glad someone helped me previously!


----------

